# Driving Bees Out - which repellent to use?



## odie (Apr 2, 2019)

I've used Honey B Gone...they definitely don't like it. 

I actually use it instead of a smoker. I mix some with water in a spray bottle and mist my bee suit and then work a hive. I get very few hits. They swarm all around me but mostly stay off. They will find any spots you didn't spray. Don't get it near your eyes.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

But if you're dealing with an old building, what will you do with all the comb and honey that will eventually drip down and/or attract all kinds of critters and rodents?


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, that's always an issue with any trap out. I count on the Wax Moth to come in and finish up the job. They are usually present in almost every hive and are a fast follower. But that certainly begs the question.... Does the bee repellent also repel Wax Moths? 
The stucco/adobe building certainly doesn't get warm enough to melt the wax, so I know that won't happen. Its 2 ft thick or more. If the ants find it, its game over for everything else. 
Phil


----------



## Busy (Mar 19, 2021)

Bees in a building are not a problem, they will not “move on” or “die off in Winter”, it’s their home as much as yours. The only time you can persuade honey bees to go is if they have arrived in the last twelve hours, after that they are there to stay! They pose no threat to you, your family, your pets or your home. They cannot see you although they can smell you and feel your vibrations.

What is a problem is the minimum of thirty pounds of honey that an established colony have in their care! If there are no bees to look after this honey, maybe because you have killed them, it will seep slowly into the fabric of the building and an awful black greasy mould stain, will spread ever outward. I understand that insurance companies usually don’t cover this sort of damage to a building.

“What can I do about this dreadful black stain?” asked one householder,
“well take the plaster off, take the contaminated bricks out, saw the contaminated roof timbers out, and replace them.”
“But that will cost thousands” said the householder.
“Yes, it will”, I replied.

And I've not even mentioned the other bees in the area who know that honey is there, have you used a poison? If you have then you are killing every bee within a two mile radius. UNWISE!

No wonder as a species humans are screwed....


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

hankstump said:


> Yeah, that's always an issue with any trap out. Does the bee repellent also repel Wax Moths?


But this is not a trap out No it does not.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

hankstump said:


> They are usually present in almost every hive and are a fast follower. The stucco/adobe building certainly doesn't get warm enough to melt the wax, so I know that won't happen. Its 2 ft thick or more. If the ants find it, its game over for everything else.


Is the building in CA.? Let’s say it is successful, once wax moths, ants, or mice start breaking into cells, stuff will start melting down. Whether it will melt down to be noticeable, is a different question 😱


----------

